# UK V Spain



## mr_madonna007 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks to those who replied to my post yesterday regarding Spanish taxes.

I'm trying to get as much information about Spain, as I'm thinking of moving there next year.

Of course, I'm doing research about the country, and I've been to Spain often and love it.

But the real answers come from the British people living in Spain.

This may sound like a silly question:

Even though unemployment is high in Spain, is living in Spain still better than the UK?

Spain sounds like it's in big trouble, and please don't think I'm being ignorant when I say this - I only know what the news tells me.

I know this can be exaggerated by the media.

I know there's austerity measures happening every where, and I will be made redundant by the end of the year from the emergency services.

I'm selling my property in London, and its's a toss up between living in the Lake District, UK or Valencia, Spain mortgage free.

Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mr_madonna007 said:


> Thanks to those who replied to my post yesterday regarding Spanish taxes.
> 
> I'm trying to get as much information about Spain, as I'm thinking of moving there next year.
> 
> ...


Spain is a better place to live - if you don't need to earn a living


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

Do you not think that by posting this question on a forum with people who live in Spain that you are going to get the answer that Spain is much better than the UK. How many of them do you think are going to say how awful it is and how they hate it??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Spain is warmer, more relaxed, less crowded... but if you have no income then it most certainly isnt better. The UK looks after people with welfare payments, tax credits, income support, healthcare etc... Theres none of that in Spain unless you've paid into their system for a significant time, and then its only for a maximum of 2 years!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Calas felices said:


> Do you not think that by posting this question on a forum with people who live in Spain that you are going to get the answer that Spain is much better than the UK. How many of them do you think are going to say how awful it is and how they hate it??



I've lived in both, hence my answer above lol!!! Most people can see the pitfalls

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I think it depends on your expectations.
People who come in search of the 'Spanish dream' are more likely to be disappointed than those who come with an open mind and no illusions.
But as has been said, Spain is a great place to live if you aren't looking for work and have no money worries.

Incidentally, the fact that you work for the emergency services and could face redundancy only serves to reinforce the wonderful Shakespearian quote: 'Those whom the Gods wish to destroy, they first make mad'.....
Sheer madness to cut the numbers of police, ambulance service personnel, paramedics, firefighters....


----------



## mr_madonna007 (Sep 17, 2012)

Calas felices said:


> Do you not think that by posting this question on a forum with people who live in Spain that you are going to get the answer that Spain is much better than the UK. How many of them do you think are going to say how awful it is and how they hate it??



I did say it it might be a silly question:confused2:

It's so good to hear that it's a great place to live. That just helps me make my decision easier to make.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mr_madonna007 said:


> I did say it it might be a silly question:confused2:
> 
> It's so good to hear that it's a great place to live. That just helps me make my decision easier to make.


it is, but just remember, when you run out of money and the bills arrive - there will be nowhere to turn. If you want to sell and go back to the UK, it wont be easy and more than likely at a significant loss and if you get taken ill, you'll need to make sure you have private cover after the first two years!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mr_madonna007 (Sep 17, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> I think it depends on your expectations.
> People who come in search of the 'Spanish dream' are more likely to be disappointed than those who come with an open mind and no illusions.
> But as has been said, Spain is a great place to live if you aren't looking for work and have no money worries.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I know it's not just the UK making cuts in these areas, but you would think these are the services they would leave alone.

I just wonder how far they can scale these services back. Closing police/fire stations which they'll be implementing next year is a big worry.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mr_madonna007 said:


> Thanks for that. I know it's not just the UK making cuts in these areas, but you would think these are the services they would leave alone.
> 
> I just wonder how far they can scale these services back. Closing police/fire stations which they'll be implementing next year is a big worry.


They need to instill some discipline into society before they should reduce the emergency services!! But thats a different thread lol

:focus:

Jo xxx


----------



## mr_madonna007 (Sep 17, 2012)

jojo said:


> it is, but just remember, when you run out of money and the bills arrive - there will be nowhere to turn. If you want to sell and go back to the UK, it wont be easy and more than likely at a significant loss and if you get taken ill, you'll need to make sure you have private cover after the first two years!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo. The information you have given me is very helpful. x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The new rules for immigrants to Spain require a minimum amount of income and evidence of health insurance. I seem to remember it's about 6000 euros per person.
Not sure how having a lump sum for house purchase fits in with the new requirements.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mr_madonna007 said:


> Thanks Jo. The information you have given me is very helpful. x



I do sound a miserable old bag dont I, but you need to take everything into account

Jo xxx


----------



## mr_madonna007 (Sep 17, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> The new rules for immigrants to Spain require a minimum amount of income and evidence of health insurance. I seem to remember it's about 6000 euros per person.
> Not sure how having a lump sum for house purchase fits in with the new requirements.


Thanks for that. I will buy the property outright, and have a lump sum saving. I have been looking at how much a personal allowance is per person. I think it is 6k.

I will be living off savings only - i'm not a "keep up with the jones" type of person, so it will go for some time.

Yesterday I was asking if I still had to submit a tax return even though I'll be living off savings only - this lump sum will be in a spanish bank (but still keeping some in a UK bank). I was hoping I wouldn't have to do a tax return in Spain as I'm not earning, but from some of the replies I got, I think l have to. :confused2:


----------



## mr_madonna007 (Sep 17, 2012)

jojo said:


> I do sound a miserable old bag dont I, but you need to take everything into account
> 
> Jo xxx


LOL no of course not!!! It's great information!!! And you're right, I need to take everything into account. X

:clap2:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mr_madonna007 said:


> Thanks for that. I will buy the property outright, and have a lump sum saving. I have been looking at how much a personal allowance is per person. I think it is 6k.
> 
> I will be living off savings only - i'm not a "keep up with the jones" type of person, so it will go for some time.
> 
> Yesterday I was asking if I still had to submit a tax return even though I'll be living off savings only - this lump sum will be in a spanish bank (but still keeping some in a UK bank). I was hoping I wouldn't have to do a tax return in Spain as I'm not earning, but from some of the replies I got, I think l have to. :confused2:


Yes, you'll have to submit a tax declaration...even though you have nothing to declare.

We don't have a flash lifestyle here in Spain. We sold everything we owned property-wise in the UK and abroad and now rent a house we really enjoy living in. The rent is quite high and accounts for most of our monthly outgoings but otherwise we don't spend that much and we eat well, dine out regularly.

We brought all our furniture, china etc. with us as we thought that having familiar things around us would help us settle in. 
Just being in Spain, relaxing, helping at our dogrescue/adoption centre and loads of other things that are either free or inexpensive makes life here very enjoyable.

You'll have no money worries so I'm sure you will have a good life too.

And yes, cutting emergency services is sheer folly. 
I have just read that two policewomen have been shot dead in Manchester...After the bad publicity for the police over the death of Ian Tomlinson, bad publicity well deserved, it's a salutory reminder of the everyday dangers faced by all our emergency service personnel.
Respect!!!!!!


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

My advice is try it, especially if you don't have to earn a living.....but downsize in Spain so that you can have a small place in the UK too, even if only a studio flat or a mobile home. It's good to have the safety net.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

We left the UK last year and moved to Valencia. Something we should have done before! 

Depending on where you want to end up living, property prices are really silly in comparison to London )(where I lived), not sure about other places in UK but I am sure Spain is cheaper still. 

We, like you, have no ´money problems´. We are not rich, but we can get by easily, we want to buy but we are waiting to see if prices go down a bit more. We are renting a villa with pool by the sea for 500 euros a month, it is brand new and we are the first people to live here. Now, we wouldn´t find this in the UK.. 

Valencia is a very sunny place to live in, they say it has almost 300 sunny days a year, and so far it is proving to be true! 

We tried Valencia city for 9 months but eventually we thought we´ll be better off further south and we are now close to Gandia, prices vary in comparison to Valencia city. 

Once you are here and settled, you can earn some money, even if you don´t need it by teaching English or maybe joining some voluntary schemes to meet people. 

UK is a lovely place, I miss it a lot - well, not the weather - but to be honest, I much prefer Spain for living.

Good luck!


----------



## terryturf (Sep 12, 2012)

*really shakespeare?*



mrypg9 said:


> I think it depends on your expectations.
> People who come in search of the 'Spanish dream' are more likely to be disappointed than those who come with an open mind and no illusions.
> But as has been said, Spain is a great place to live if you aren't looking for work and have no money worries.
> 
> ...


I think it was a lot older than that Euripides about 400 Bc or Enoch Powell In wolverhampton 1969 ??


----------



## Real Nightmare in Spain (Sep 15, 2012)

mr_madonna007 said:


> Thanks to those who replied to my post yesterday regarding Spanish taxes.
> 
> I'm trying to get as much information about Spain, as I'm thinking of moving there next year.
> 
> ...



I have read your question and read everyones response and generally agree with what has been said, however I would like to ask you to read the AUAN website and the cases they show on their site. There are many problems here in Spain with town hall corruption, two tear pricing in the Spanish markets, (when they know you're English).....the list goes on. I have been here for over two years and although not fluent I do speak a little Spanish....well I should shouldn't I, but even trying to integrate, I have been subjected to lies, corruption and bullying. 
So my advice is this, if you really have to try Spain, rent. Invest your capital, I can get over 6%, then you will see for yourself without tieing yourself to this country. 
Would I stay here.......NO.....but until I can sell I'm stuck. Alternatively, try Cape Verde. Winters are better and property taxes lower.
Sorry about the negative tone, but these are my honest thoughts.....for what they are worth.
Be careful and take care, RNiS.


----------



## FletchinFrance (Aug 25, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> Spain is a better place to live - if you don't need to earn a living [/QUO
> 
> Fletch in France.
> Remember this, it sums it all up.
> ...


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Lolito said:


> We left the UK last year and moved to Valencia. Something we should have done before!
> 
> Depending on where you want to end up living, property prices are really silly in comparison to London )(where I lived), not sure about other places in UK but I am sure Spain is cheaper still.
> 
> ...


I must ask! Is Valencia heavily Spanish? Are there many tourists and/or expats living there?


----------



## spanish_lad (Sep 18, 2012)

if you have savings then spain is good, just be prepared for paper work and fees for things that you would think are free.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Valencia city is mainly spanish... I mean, you see tourists from all over the country and the world, ie. city of sciences and arts, etc. Surely there might be people from other countries in Valencia city but a minority I would think. 

If you mean Valencia as ´provincia´, is still much the same, it is only from Oliva-Pego further down to Alicante and Almeria where there is a heavy concentration of ´foreign´people.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

there are definitely 2 sides to the coin. There was a thread recently about why are people so un-happy....you might have seen it

It's the same as anywhere in my opinion - you'll always have the moaners and groaners as well as the happy ones. Unfortunately it's the moaners and groaners you hear!

The UK and Spain are vastly different. Do you want 'proper' seasons (on the CDS it's only vastly different Jan-Mar really) no water problems, a benefits system, and lots of traffic (oooh and green grass?!) or do you want lots of good weather, a b**ch of a government system, a licence to have to put up a shed, a nice chiringuito by the sea and a new language to learn?

Really swings and roundabouts. Spain are 10 years behind in a lot of things. Their councils and government departments don't talk to each other. I am STILL waiting for the Padron confirmation as it was 'so complicated' to delete the old owner and replace us! (apparently the old owner needed to be there in person!! not happening as they now live back in UK) You need a licence to do ANYTHING on your land/ house (even building a small fence, painting the exterior of your house, putting up a shed. And these aren't quick. Schools are still very 'old school' etc etc BUT dependant on you and where you live, the Spanish are lovely people if you TRY. If you don't try with your Spanish then you'll never get on with them very well (that's when you then need to live in a tourist town!)

UK has lovely countryside with it's green rolling hills (Spain also have lovely countryside but quite different), they have a system where you will be looked after to some degree if you fall ill / hard times, a healthcare system you can use and houses you can rent from the local authority after a time (very very minimal here). Cars are cheaper but council tax is horrendous.....broadband is cheaper in UK than Spain.....you see lots of variable things. 

There will be things here in Spain that will make you tear your hair out but you do have to forcibly relax a bit and be patient (not easy for me as not my nature!) because if it's anything government related, getting irate will not get you anywhere! The weather helps A LOT and makes people generally feel happier in my opinion.

If you plan properly and don't rush it, it can work. Renting is a good way of getting a feel for where you like and feel comfortable - easy to get short lets. House prices can really be negotiated (by a LOT) so when you're read to buy (if) then don't be scared of haggling!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lolito said:


> *Once you are here and settled, you can earn some money, even if you don´t need it by teaching English* or maybe joining some voluntary schemes to meet people.


DON'T what ever you do, unless you are qualified to teach English as a foreign language, don't join that ignorant bunch of people who think that "Because I speak English, I can teach it." Not only will you taking money off people under false pretences, you will be giving them false hopes that may well be dashed, the first time they open their mouths and make them look stupid. 

I have two properly qualified teachers in the house who spend a lot of their time doing remedial work to correct the poor levels of English (and some French!) teaching by mostly English speakers and some Spanish schoolteachers who are pushed into giving classes in a language that they, themselves, do not know.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

terryturf said:


> I think it was a lot older than that Euripides about 400 Bc or Enoch Powell In wolverhampton 1969 ??




*Euripides - Wikiquote


Those whom the gods wish to destroy they first make mad. Anonymous ancient proverb, wrongly attributed to Euripides*.


You're right - almost, maybe out be a few hundred years...

There's a very similar line in 'King Lear'...Now I'll spend the rest of the cday browsing my 'Complete Works of Shakespeare'..

Enoch was possibly mad and definitely 'destroyed' as a politician after that infamous 'Rivers of blood' speech....


----------

